# What is a good site besides Canon to install software for an older Canon camera?



## Knaggs (Aug 20, 2011)

My aunt and uncle gave me their old Canon Powershot G1 camera but can not find the software to install on my computer (windows vista). I went on line to the Canon site and they do not have anything to download for the windows vista. Anybody know of a good reliable site where I can get the software to download from free?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 20, 2011)

It looks as though Canon stopped updating the software for it before Vista came along, so if the XP version won't install you may be out of luck. Does it get recognised as a storage device OK so you can copy files from it? If so I imagine the XP versions of the software may work under Vista, but you wouldn't have the drivers for camera control and to launch the software automatically but it's certainly worth a try, just remember to try installing as administrator if a default user install won't work.

You could also take a look at installing XP inside a virtual machine if you have an XP CD & license. There are a number of ways to do it and you can install USB drivers in a virtual machine OK. Personally I use a paid-for version of VMWare but another easy free option is Microsoft Virtual PC 2007.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 20, 2011)

Knaggs said:


> My aunt and uncle gave me their old Canon Powershot G1 camera but can not find the software to install on my computer (windows vista). I went on line to the Canon site and they do not have anything to download for the windows vista. Anybody know of a good reliable site where I can get the software to download from free?


Ask your aunt and uncle if they are still having the original software disk that comes with the G1. You will need it for downloading the later version of the ZoomBrowser. If you cannot find the G1 software from Canon's web site, just try to find it from S60 or any other slightly older point and shoot. If you just want to download the picture from G1 to your computer only, you can download them from the CF card without any Canon software. If you already have another canon camera and already have the ZoomBrowser installed, then it will download the picture from the G1. The ZoomBrowser includes a basic editing function that will be handy if you do not have any editing software.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2011)

You do not need the Canon software, A card reader will download the images to your computer. There is lots of good editing software to edit your images. Save yourself a lot of hassle finding a copy of old outdated software only to find that you do not need the software.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 23, 2011)

I would always prefer to have a copy of DPP loaded, but - Irfanview works well for viewing pictures and should be able to convert them straight to TIFF or JPEG as well. I don't know how well it does other alterations (like changing white balance). For those steps, the GIMP editor might do well (in fact it might even load RAW files). It's two programs and more steps than using DPP natively but these are not incompetent programs.


----------

